# One Year Anniversary!



## Lindy (May 27, 2009)

Today is one year and 30 lbs since I quit smoking!  I never thought I would see the day that I would be a non-smoker!!!  Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Today is one year and 30 lbs since I quit smoking!  I never thought I would see the day that I would be a non-smoker!!!  Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Too cool! 8) 

I am desparately trying to quit


----------



## Lindy (May 27, 2009)

I used Champix which is a prescription drug that was created specifically to help people quit smoking.  Most other smoking cessation drugs are meds that were developed for something else and is being re-branded for people to quit smoking.  I can tell you that this one really, really works.  There are a few side effects in the beginning but they pass really quickly (within the first couple of weeks) and I wanted to quit badly enough that I stuck it out.

Good Luck - this is probably the biggest challenge of your life - it was for me....


----------



## Tabitha (May 27, 2009)

> Today is one year and 30 lbs since I quit smoking!


LOL! I have got 8 years under my belt & used the nicoderm patches.


----------



## heyjude (May 27, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Lindy!    

I know it couldn't have been easy for you, but you and your family must be thrilled. Keep up the good work!!

Jude


----------



## Lindy (May 27, 2009)

Oh Tabitha I tried the patch several times and the last time a close friend told me to go buy cigarettes because she didn't like me as a non-smoker - she said the "b" word came to mind.  Actually I didn't like me very much either.....

Jude thanks!  It is much nicer to not have to worry about going out for a smoke.....


----------



## Deda (May 27, 2009)

Lindy!  That's wonderful!  Good for you!


----------



## Lindy (May 27, 2009)

Deda - thank  you!


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2009)

You are awesome Lindy!  So many, many people never manage to do it, so CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I am just past 29 years smoking-free now (quit when I was 19 after smoking for 7 years :shock: ).....naughty me :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Way to go Lindy , that is quite the accomplishment.

Kitn


----------



## Sibi (May 27, 2009)

Lindy,

Congratulations on that most difficult accomplishment!!!  I know how hard it is because I myself am in the midst of trying to quit.  I have managed to cut back considerably (2 or 3 cigarettes a week) and will give it up completely very soon here.  I've been smoking for 30 years now and it's time to QUIT!  Life is beautiful and I want to live it!

Sibi


----------



## Jody (May 28, 2009)

Congrats Lindy!!!!

I knew the anniversary was soon but couldn't remember exactly when.  I'm right behind you girlfriend (In about 10 1/2 months) LOL!!!!!  Gotta love Champix.  Makes it soooooo easy.  I qhit yars ago cold turkey and it lasted for five years but when I started again ALMOST EVERYONE smoked so all those years ago it was hard to be basically the only non-smoker.  Now I am joining the majority again as a non-smoker.

Sibi, I know you and I are just quitting now but can you get the Champix in the U.S?  OMG it works so good.  The only side effect I suffered (not sure which one Lindy had) was severe nausea.  After 8 weeks I STILL get the severe nausea and I HATE it but it's still worth it.  I will only be on this prescription for a few more weeks so I will still suffer the side effects, but happily!!!


----------



## vivcarm (May 28, 2009)

Well done! I have never been a smoker but I know a few people who have tried to give up and started again, so well done on your achievement!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 28, 2009)

WELL DONE!! That stuff is so hard the quit lol i'm proud of ya!


----------



## Lindy (May 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes!  Jody & Sibi I'm rooting for you.  Jody the side effects I had were the nausea and headaches but mine pretty much disappeared after the first couple of weeks.  I stayed on it for about 3 1/2 months and then I weaned myself off it because there are a lot of people that crash & burn if they stop the Champix cold.  I talked to my doctor about and she agreed that it is better to come off it gradually and she was willing for me to stay on for as long as I felt I needed it.

I didn't even know I wanted to quit until I asked the doctor for the meds.  At that point I was still fighting with blood clots and my broken foot so needless to say my doctor was pretty happy to help me quit smoking.

Tanya - you bad girl you!!!  Actually I started smoking about 11 years old too and by the time I quit it was close to 40 years of smoking.  I didn't believe I would ever quit so even while I was quitting I told people that I wasn't going to smoke today but I wasn't promising tomorrow.  Now if I started smoking again I have a whole bunch of people who would kill me and make it hurt - lots...... :? 

Thanks again for all the well wishes.....


----------



## Sibi (May 28, 2009)

Jody,

I've heard/read about Champix but the side effects kinda scare me.  It can cause depression/psychosis/suicidal thoughts, etc.  Ummmm, I've never had any of these issues and I certainly don't want to start now.  That's the only reason I've opted not to take it.

Sibi


----------



## Jody (May 28, 2009)

Sibi,  I am going through an UNBELIEVABLY HUGE amount of personal stress right now and did worry A LOT about the suicidal side effects but bit the bullet anyway and now after weeks it is all good EXCEPT for the severe nausea.  I hate that part but it is better than smoking and could be a worse side effect. : )  I am all for taking the Champix.  Makes quitting so much easier.


----------



## Lindy (May 28, 2009)

Sibi I am one of those people that certain meds do make suicidal (found out through Migraine treatment over the years) and this med was fine for me.  I've heard those reports too and frankly if I had heard it before I took it I might have bypassed this one but I can tell you I am really glad I took it.


----------



## rubato456 (May 29, 2009)

lindy:

i'm so happy for you!! that is awesome! i know how difficult that habit can be to kick...you should be sooo proud!


----------



## Jody (May 29, 2009)

Lindy, one of the other side effects is very bizarre dreams.  Since I am already twisted, as you know, I have always had bizarre dreams so can't really tell if I am having any with the Champix.  LOL.  Did you have any weird dreams?


----------



## Lindy (May 29, 2009)

Deborah - thank you - I'm more surprised than anything - surprised but pleased.

Jody I had forgotten about that part....that didn't last that long either for me.  I couldn't believe how quickly I was ready to not have any more smokes....it didn't bother me to have people smoke around me and it hasn't the whole time....


----------

